# HGVC points charts



## WahooWah (Mar 25, 2019)

I have looked through all the resources on TUG and can't seem to find a central location for the points charts for all of the HGVC properties.

Are there images of these somewhere that is publicly available?  They used to be on the respective HGVC resorts web site but Hilton took them down.

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2019)

The point charts are still listed under the respective HGVC resorts on the Club Member website. It’s listed after the accommodation details - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2019)

Here’s a 2019 Club Reference document that contains all of the HGVC point charts and Open Season Cash Rental rates for each HGVC resort.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/2019-hgv-points-open-chart-pdf.9813/


----------

